# The best Halloween house in town...



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Question for the group. 
For those of you with successful home haunts, what are the tips and tricks that make you house "*the halloween house*" where all the trick or treaters line up for and even the local newspaper writes about? 
I'm looking to take mine to the next level this year.
What's that one thing?
Thanks and have a fantastic weekend y'all!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Honestly, it's the fact that we decorate and most of our neighbors don't. Pretty simple, really We don't get enough ToTs for a line usually (around 80-100 in the course of an evening each year), but we're good with that.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I'm sort of in the same boat as Roxy, we have about the only decorated Halloween house in my town. Some houses have a Fall display and maybe a little ghost hanging in a tree, but I go kind overboard. I also put my decorations up the first of October, so as the month progresses, word of mouth spreads. I usually end up with 350 trick or treaters, or more. This year, I'm delving into projections....I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Go on your local auditors website and pull up your street. It will give you the last name of everyone who owns a house. Write down the names and put them all on tombstones. The neighborhood will then be in your yard, literally.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you'd like a great example of someone whose haunt has people lining up in the streets, check out the work of BradGoodspeed and his Butcher of Provincetown haunt.

2014:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=40733

2013:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38254


----------

